# How much do you Make per Hive $



## Randy Rooster

I dont post here much in the bee keeping but Ive kept bees for about 15 years now.

I was curious how much you all average money wise per hive every year after selling your honey?

After any sugar or meds which I havent bought for a few years I average about $80 profit per hive selling honey. of course my vegetable garden and blue berry bushes benefit me too but that is more intangible. Im curious what the rest of you average? Last year I was selling honey pints for $6 is this about right or average?


----------



## Usingmyrights

My dad got 99lbs of honey last year and was selling it at $5 a lb. Minus maybe $100-150 in sugar, bottles, lids, etc. I'd say he did ok


----------



## FrankRichards

$6 pint sounds very cheap. Local honey around here is $6 a pound, which is noticeable less than a pint. I'm not sure you could get imported stuff at the supermarket for $6/pint.


----------



## mare

is it normal to spend that much on sugar? im a newbie but i would have thought florida wouldnt have to feed much sugar water. interesting


----------



## Randy Rooster

Usingmyrights said:


> My dad got 99lbs of honey last year and was selling it at $5 a lb. Minus maybe $100-150 in sugar, bottles, lids, etc. I'd say he did ok


Sounds like he did well- how many hives does he have?


----------



## Randy Rooster

mare said:


> is it normal to spend that much on sugar? im a newbie but i would have thought florida wouldnt have to feed much sugar water. interesting


I think he said its sugar and all the other stuff like jars and lids and probably what ever meds and misc stuff he put into the bees.


----------



## mare

Randy Rooster said:


> I think he said its sugar and all the other stuff like jars and lids and probably what ever meds and misc stuff he put into the bees.


oh yeah i wasnt really reading it right--thanks


----------



## Usingmyrights

Randy Rooster said:


> Sounds like he did well- how many hives does he have?


That was one 2yo hive. It actually swarmed on him when he first (bought as a nuc) got it so not only did it have to draw out comb but it also had to rebuild itself. He had a 2nd hive this year.


----------

